# Apache Profiles



## gvkv (Aug 21, 2010)

I was taking a look in the apache22 rc script and I noticed rc.conf entry:


```
apache22_profiles
```

Perusing the script a profile seems to be whereby you can set limits, flags and so on but I it's not clear to me what a profile is exactly and how and why I would want to define one.  Can you enable/disable modules via profile?  Where are they used?  Where do the 


```
\${apache22_${profile}_enable:-${apaches22_enable}}
```

files reside?


----------



## quintessence (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello ,

Profiles is used when you want to setup for example 2 different types of web servers .


```
apache22_enable="YES"
apache22_profiles="frontend backend"
apache22_frontend_configfile="/usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-frontend.conf"
apache22_backend_configfile="/usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-backend.conf"
```

1st profile is a frontend web server for serving static content ( e.g images , html , css , etc ) . 
2nd profile is a backend web server for serving dynamic content ( e.g php , perl or etc ) .



```
88339  ??  Ss     0:00.15 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -f /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-frontend.conf -c PidFile /var/run/httpd.frontend.pid -DNOHTTPACCEPT
88350  ??  S      0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -f /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-frontend.conf -c PidFile /var/run/httpd.frontend.pid -DNOHTTPACCEPT
88351  ??  S      0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -f /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-frontend.conf -c PidFile /var/run/httpd.frontend.pid -DNOHTTPACCEPT
88352  ??  S      0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -f /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-frontend.conf -c PidFile /var/run/httpd.frontend.pid -DNOHTTPACCEPT
88353  ??  S      0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -f /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-frontend.conf -c PidFile /var/run/httpd.frontend.pid -DNOHTTPACCEPT
88354  ??  S      0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -f /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-frontend.conf -c PidFile /var/run/httpd.frontend.pid -DNOHTTPACCEPT
88355  ??  Ss     0:00.19 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -f /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-backend.conf -c PidFile /var/run/httpd.backend.pid -DNOHTTPACCEPT
88356  ??  S      0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -f /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-backend.conf -c PidFile /var/run/httpd.backend.pid -DNOHTTPACCEPT
88357  ??  S      0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -f /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-backend.conf -c PidFile /var/run/httpd.backend.pid -DNOHTTPACCEPT
88358  ??  S      0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -f /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-backend.conf -c PidFile /var/run/httpd.backend.pid -DNOHTTPACCEPT
88359  ??  S      0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -f /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-backend.conf -c PidFile /var/run/httpd.backend.pid -DNOHTTPACCEPT
88360  ??  S      0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -f /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd-backend.conf -c PidFile /var/run/httpd.backend.pid -DNOHTTPACCEPT
```


----------



## gvkv (Aug 26, 2010)

So does multiple profiles => multiple instances?


----------



## quintessence (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes


----------

